# Best material to cover dash and still look clean/factory



## dragonplayboy (Jun 7, 2006)

I have an 05 scion tC and am looking to do the tweets in the A-pillars, and want to cover the dash with a fabric to reduce reflections, as it's a big ol' dash. I was thinking something like microfiber or suede, but there are some compound curves and I don't want to botch this. what do you guys think would be easy and work well?

I appreciate your opinions!!!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

a dashmat with ensolite underneath it?


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

dashmats are ugly as sin. the only thing id consider doing is a ultrasuede fabric done by an upolstry shop. to get somthing like this done right you need someone that knows what they are doing, and most times that requires a sewing machine.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Dash mat ftw 

-aaron


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Dashmat.

Look at my install, colors seem to work well together.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Dashmat is hideous IMO

Then again, I'd say all fabric on the dash is hideous, so...


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

I was thinking about using a layer or two of Ensolite and then a layer of faux suede. I've got an older car though, so I'll be able to take the dash pad off and have both layers glued on without too much trouble. 

Does anybody know how well faux suede lasts in direct sunlight?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

How about a nice Black or Dark Grey Speaker Grill Cloth streched slightly over Black or Dark Grey open-cell acoustical foam? IMO, you should use Black Hole 5 or something similar. The Ensolite is closed-cell foam and doesn't absorb the higher frequencies as well. 

The Grill Cloth is nearly acoustically transparent, so the waves should pass through into the foam below. I have done this to my under-dash areas with the foam attached to 1/4" masonite/hardboard with adhesive spray. It has worked very well in this application.

You could also use foam-backed headliner material. Anything that you use will take some work to make it look decent, however. Otherwise it will just end up looking like an afterthought or "dash mat."

My 2 cents.


----------



## dragonplayboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Demon2901- I like your install, I was actually looking at it last night before posting this... Has anyone seen the velour dashmat for the tc? I know dashmat has 3 or 4 grades of dashmat, and any dashmat doesn't look GOOD persay, yours looks pretty decent but the tC is primarily my wife's car and I sincerely doubt she feels like explaining the "acoustical benefit" of the ugly "carpet thingy" on the dash


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

Dashmat also makes a faux suede dash cover called the "signature series". Just another option you might not have known about.

http://godashmat.com/dashmats_signature_series.asp


----------



## loddie (Jun 23, 2006)

Whenever I get around to installing, I'll be using microfiber on the dash and throughout. Just make sure the weave of the material can stretch easily in both directions so you can contour it easily. I think some microfiber is heavily reinforced on the underside for upholstery and doesn't contour as well. I imagine microfiber by itself will do little to reduce reflections. Use some type of sound absorbing material under it. BTW, I have two long haired cats and they sit on my microfiber couch all the time. The reason I purchased a microfiber couch is because the material is very easy to clean and spill resistant.  Cheers


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I do not care for the look of most Dashmats, bought two for tC's, buddies fit great, mine sucked but was temp until upholstery time. I can do great uphostery work, if I have the time, I learned some tricks from some gifted people in the trade, but I did not want to tackle the tC dash. 

I had an estimate from a customer of mine that does super high end interiors all the time, even with my break in price it was $600 for labor!


I never had it done but have the fabric(whole interior), just parted with the extra yards or I would hook a few up on some but I have to save this discontinued material for some future project, it is beautiful and tough as hell

Rick


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

alcantara works very well imo


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

zfactor said:


> alcantara works very well imo


Their website is impressive. www.alcantara.com


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

stuff holds up very well and looks mostly oem when installed. they actually use it in oem cars right from the factories.. stretches easy and is pretty easy all around to work with


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok their web site is cool and all but I can't seem to find any real info about anything. What material specifically are you talking about Z and where, if anywhere besides that page (if you can) can you get it? Cost?

Thanks


----------



## JMichaels (Nov 17, 2006)

Rick what fabric did you go with and what are you using for foam underneath?

Alcantara is the BEST synthetic suede there is. Its incredible and the only close second is synergy but not really that close. The stuff is truly two way stretch unlike any other great synthetic suede. It has excellent fade resistance and is so rich looking. I got roadwire to send me a color card from Alcantara and I was told it was like gold getting one of those. The stuff itself will break your bank at about $150-200 a yard! About $90 wholesale. Synergy suede will run you about $35 a yard. Maybe we should do a group buy?


----------



## jeffrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Dash mats are historically hideous but somehow they look OEM on the Scion dash. I would need an oriental rug to cover the dash in my Mitsu.


----------



## Tempe (Jun 3, 2005)

I purchased my truck in AZ in 1999 and it camewith a Dashmat. Those are the norm out here as the hot desert sun simply melts/warps the dashboard over time. When I moved back east for a number of years people were confuzed what was on my dash. I'm just so used to having it. I'm the one confused when I see any other Ranger without a Dashmat! I'm so used to it when I take it off it just does not look right!

T


----------

